# Food Safety News 2/27/2020



## daveomak.fs (Feb 27, 2020)

*Campylobacter chicken liver outbreak adds to evidence of risk*

By Joe Whitworth on February 27, 2020

Researchers have called for increased awareness to reduce the risk of Campylobacter outbreaks linked to incorrectly cooked chicken liver dishes.
Communication from food safety and public health authorities may be required. Any strategy should ensure…
Continue Reading





*Jimmy John’s named in new E. coli outbreak; stops offering sprouts*

By Coral Beach on February 26, 2020

Federal officials are warning the public about a new E. coli outbreak traced to clover sprouts on sandwiches from Jimmy John’s restaurants. More than a dozen people across five states have been confirmed as infected.…
Continue Reading





*Company recalls several fish products; botulism concerns cited*

By News Desk on February 26, 2020


Government testing has shown the potential for the growth of Clostridium botulinum in certain fish products, causing Fresh 7 Baskets Limited to recall Aqua Okeano brand and Aqua Okeano/Seven Baskets brand products.
The Canadian Food…
Continue Reading





*Safety aspects of indoor farming signal a change in agriculture*

By Cookson Beecher on February 24, 2020

An indoor agricultural evolution is in the making. That’s how some people see the surge of interest in growing leafy greens in greenhouses. No doubt about it, this approach to farming has increased dramatically in…
Continue Reading





*New movie in works about Ma Anand Sheela and the largest bioterrorism attack in U.S. history*

By Jonan Pilet on February 25, 2020

Ma Anand Sheela, one of the people behind the largest bioterrorism attack in U.S. history, is in the spotlight again. Amazon Studios has set up a film adaption of the story, titled “Sheela,” per Mike …
Continue Reading


----------

